# When Deployant meets Elastic



## Jasper110

ZuluDiver have just released a MN elastic style strap with a patented Deployant buckle. Take a look here:








OctoPod Watch Strap - CELTIC


The ZULUDIVER Octopod is our original registered design for developing the ever-popular NATO watch strap to celebrate over a decade of selling watch straps online. We created the OctoPod watch system by combining the advantages of a standard NATO-style watch strap with the flexibility of a...




www.zuludiver.com


----------



## Dan Pierce

Uh oh.
dP


----------



## Rodentman

I thought I had enough straps. I just ordered a new tote box to accommodate them...


----------



## Nokie

Very creative. I like it.


----------



## Melissakis

Not again. These guys are going to ruin me.


----------



## GeorgeGordon

Oh, guess I need to buy more straps.


----------



## Bonzodog

Shame they don’t do 18 mm.


----------



## Rodentman

As the strap is one piece, how does the deployant work? Does it gather a fold of the strap underneath when closed, and "release" it when opened? I really don't all those diverse color combinations, and the switching of the deployant....I'd probably end up using just the green on my Breitling.


----------



## PrinceAndrei

Looks like a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## Gzm

Rodentman said:


> As the strap is one piece, how does the deployant work? Does it gather a fold of the strap underneath when closed, and "release" it when opened? I really don't all those diverse color combinations, and the switching of the deployant....I'd probably end up using just the green on my Breitling.


It's not a complete elastic loop without the deployant. This picture shows how it works.


----------



## Rodentman

THANK you for that picture! Now I know...

ETA--DUH, the photo was on the site..I didn't scroll down far enough...


----------



## TJ Boogie

Snazzy, 10/10


----------



## Bill M.

Innovative design, I like it too.


----------



## dpwrasca

If executed well, this seems very clever. And I like that you can easily change the color way using the same deployant. However I wish they would let you pick the colors instead of selling the prepackages mixes. For each mix, I only like one or two colors…


----------



## Caltex88

Very cool. Man, will have to buy one now.


----------



## Robbie_roy

I’ve been searching for this kind of thing in Natos (without DIY gluing or sewing) but this is pretty cool as elastic too.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dpwrasca said:


> If executed well, this seems very clever. And I like that you can easily change the color way using the same deployant. However I wish they would let you pick the colors instead of selling the prepackages mixes. For each mix, I only like one or two colors…


Agreed, offer colors of your own choice and sign me up!
dP


----------



## Mark.O

VERY interesting! Kinda a hybred of nato/bracelet, except more upscale and ajustable?


----------



## Sonar

Gzm said:


> It's not a complete elastic loop without the deployant. This picture shows how it works.


really like this a lot

I assume the idea is cutting off the strap excess? Otherwise it will slide out under the outerband. Not much of a problem as far as I am concerned

Also pretty good deal with 5 straps! I like 4 out of 5


----------



## Sonar

This idea is too cool not to try out. Just ordered the Celtic set

If you consider ordering; there are 5 different sets with different NATO's. OP's linked to one but if you click NEW on the site you see all the packs. You can get additional 10% of by signing up for the newsletter. Taxes and shipping are added during checkout. 

I paid 100e to Netherlands


----------



## Jeklotz

Anybody get one of these yet? How do you like it?


----------



## gangrel

dpwrasca said:


> If executed well, this seems very clever. And I like that you can easily change the color way using the same deployant. However I wish they would let you pick the colors instead of selling the prepackages mixes. For each mix, I only like one or two colors…


Yeah, that would be preferable. I think the Baltic package would be fine for me, but still...

Does anyone know if you can get another deployant clasp alone? I'm assuming you only get 1 clasp, but that's a sharp limit. Ahhh, there it is, found it. $60. Not surprising, not bad either. 

Here we go...both issues solved.

OctoPod 

Not as good a deal, but you can get the buckle and straps this way.



PrinceAndrei said:


> Looks like a solution in search of a problem.


There's reasons to do this. I tried using an Erika's. Not fun trying to slide it over my wide hand, to my skinny wrist. Not comfortable; this also stretches the elastic material considerably. Got a Watch Steward strap as well; slipping the buckle to lock the sizing, was...tricky. 

This one will behave like a 1-piece perlon, letting you hide away any excess length. The deployant clasp is easy to handle.


----------



## bigvic

It looks like it’ll be very fiddly to change straps and get the sizing right every time.

Also I’m wondering once you’ve bought the deployant you could use any of your old nato straps?

If you’re like me you’ve accumulated dozens of them, many duplicated that you could remove the hardware and thread through the Octo clasp.


----------



## Sonar

bigvic said:


> It looks like it’ll be very fiddly to change straps and get the sizing right every time.
> 
> Alcoa I’m wondering once you’ve bought the deployant you could use any of your old nato straps?
> 
> If you’re like me you’ve accumulated dozens of them, many duplicated that you could remove the hardware and thread through the Octo clasp.


I think switching is easy after a while because the folds will show you the right location. 

I think you will have to sacrifice the old strap by removing hardware and sewed folds to make it work

It should also be super easy to create your own strap. Literally any 19cm by 20/22mm will work. The zulu ones have some elasticity though; I wonder if thats for comfort or required to take it off over the hand..

I am quite excited about this

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

Sonar said:


> It should also be super easy to create your own strap. Literally any 19cm by 20/22mm will work. The zulu ones have some elasticity though; I wonder if thats for comfort or required to take it off over the hand..


Elastic should mean it's comfortable for someone who likes their straps on the tight side. For taking it off: that's where the deployant comes into play. I wouldn't expect an issue there.

It probably should take most textile straps. The limiting aspects would be stiffness and thickness. 

Getting the sizing...you'll get the hang of it. It doesn't look any different from sizing a one-piece perlon on a ladder buckle, and it's likely easier than double-weave perlon, which is relatively thick and stiff.

EDIT: pulled the trigger on the Atlantic set, plus a spare buckle. Being optimistic with the spare buckle, but what the hey....


----------



## Sonar

gangrel said:


> Elastic should mean it's comfortable for someone who likes their straps on the tight side. For taking it off: that's where the deployant comes into play. I wouldn't expect an issue there.
> 
> It probably should take most textile straps. The limiting aspects would be stiffness and thickness.
> 
> Getting the sizing...you'll get the hang of it. It doesn't look any different from sizing a one-piece perlon on a ladder buckle, and it's likely easier than double-weave perlon, which is relatively thick and stiff.
> 
> EDIT: pulled the trigger on the Atlantic set, plus a spare buckle. Being optimistic with the spare buckle, but what the hey....


An extra 20 would have gotten you 5 straps..

Hope this thing is a big succes. Only 12e for a strap.. Erika's is great but this could be game changer..

Invest 80 once, then order any strap you like for next to nothing.. 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

I know, but I don't need more bands. That's still 3 bands that have no use, other than a color swap...that's no use, from my perspective. This way, I have 2 functional straps, with 3 bands as spares should one have issues.

I already have one watch where I'll use one strap. And I've got a Sinn 556 yellow dial coming, hopefully quite soon, which may be another good candidate.

EDIT: I may also see about getting a couple ladder buckles. Should be practical to pierce through the elastic, and not do damage that'd expand. The only downside is there's NO keeper, but yo can shorten the strap quite a bit...that tucks under the strap...and leave only a bit that'll be held down by the buckle.


----------



## Chiane

Like the idea, colors are kind of meh.


----------



## bigvic

Anyone got one of these and want to report back?


----------



## Sonar

I just missed the delivery guy

Will do some sort of review

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar

bigvic said:


> Anyone got one of these and want to report back?


Got mine this morning; couldnt resist dropping my initial impression in the wrong section









NATO with a clasp


I just received the Octopod from Zuludiver. Basically a clasp system that comes with some NATO straps. I like NATO's but I don't like how they cheapen a watch and I don't really like putting them on or off. Erika's are quite good but I just can't get myself to pay that much every time I want to...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Crate410

I bought the 20mm Atlantic set. Here it is on my SLA055:










































It is more comfortable than I expected. Very secure. However getting the strap off and replacing it is a real hassle.

So I just ordered a second clasp. 

I love it. More than the rubber or nato that this watch came with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410

Getting a lemonade ice tea between a few issues I am getting finalized at the courts today.

The clasp is very comfortable. The otherone just came in as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

bigvic said:


> Anyone got one of these and want to report back?


Not a Nato guy but got bored with some of the watches I don't wear often so ordered this up it exceeded my expectations super comfortable very secure and easy to adjust here it is on the Vanuatu
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JML

Go to the new page for the strap and the accessories page: they sell the buckle and straps individually!


----------



## gangrel

They're quite comfortable on-wrist, altho the buckle is relatively obtrusive. Putting it on/taking it off is something of a pain...even with the buckle open, it doesn't get all that wide, so it's a bit of work to slide past my thumb. So...not bad, but I don't think I'll get any more.


----------

